# Jack Russell shedding



## reeses (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a jack russell who sheds nonstop year round, anyone got any advice on ways to lessen the shedding or somehow make it not as bad?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

a good old brush and if its a long coat jr a good hand strip should do the job same with all breeds they all shotting there coats for the summer now


----------



## Gracie Doodle (Mar 13, 2007)

I am really fond of these rubber knobby brushes. Depending on how ofter you brush your dog and the season you may want to a comb also. Dogs love these rubber knobbies and it's good for their skin, so they will sit there and let you brush them. Here is a picture of one if you're not familiar with what I'm talking about.

http://www.heavenforpets.com/Groomi...ails/Safari-Rubber-Curry-Dog-Brush-W421.aspx?


----------



## shiba (Mar 2, 2007)

That's what I use on my Shiba's, as they have a thick under coat, I used a comb once, but it seemed to irritate their skin, perhaps it was a bit sharpe, but the rubber brush is best.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

Are you feeding a top quality food? My shih tzu was shedding changed her food and in 2 weeks there was a big difference.


----------



## reeses (Mar 14, 2007)

I am feeding my dogs the Natural Balance Duck and Potato formula. I have used a rubber mit I think its called a Love Mit or something similar. It works good and it looks like it has snowed after I have been brushing her for a while but it just doesnt seem to help or stop the shedding at all. I can brush and brush and brush and get tons of hair but as soon as I stop she is still shedding like a blizzard. My mother has a weenie dog that was going bald on her ears and belly and all the vet could tell us was it was probably just something genetic. I had read something about hair regrowth and cod liver oil somewhere and I told my mother to give it a try on her weenie dog and it worked! She regrew hair on her ears and belly and it came back thick! I think my mother may have gave some to my jack russell as well, could this cause her shedding to seem worse? sorry for the long post. Lol


----------

